# Help:Simple HTML Parser



## nasbtv (Aug 25, 2006)

hi!
i am new to cocoa/mac. I need a simple program in cocoa which extracts all the <a href> tags content. 
I have to USE following classes:
NSURL,NSURLDownload,NSXMLParser

I have written a small program which crashes few times.so i need better code
please help me


----------



## nasbtv (Aug 31, 2006)

Plz help me..


----------



## lurk (Aug 31, 2006)

How To Ask Questions The Smart Way

// kinda snarky I know but I am burning out for today...


----------



## Natobasso (Aug 31, 2006)

Here's a more all-inclusive answer. 

Get a cocoa editor here: http://www.stepwise.com/StartingPoint/Cocoa.html

Or just use TextEdit (comes with all macs) and code the html by hand. You'll have to ftp your .htm/.html files to a server in order to see your changes WYSIWYG, however.


----------



## nasbtv (Sep 4, 2006)

Thank u guyz! i wrote my own code. it works fine..! if u wrote code plz put it here..so that i can learn compare...


----------

